# Everyday I learn something new.



## FlyingBird

Başlığı nasıl çevirirdiniz?

*Her gün yeni birşey öğrenirim.
*
doğru muyum?


----------



## 4scom

*Her gün yeni bir şey öğreniyorum. *​Daha doğru bence


----------



## burada

In every single Turkish textbook I've ever seen, learners are advised to use geniş zaman for actions that are habitual or repeated, such as 'Every day I brush my teeth.' Why is 'öğreniyorum' better then 'öğrenirim' in this case?


----------



## FlyingBird

burada said:


> In every single Turkish textbook I've ever seen, learners are advised to use geniş zaman for actions that are habitual or repeated, such as 'Every day I brush my teeth.' Why is 'öğreniyorum' better then 'öğrenirim' in this case?


They are both correct.


----------



## Rallino

> They are both correct.


No, the continuous tense is better. _Her gün yeni bir şey öğreniyorum_.



burada said:


> In every single Turkish textbook I've ever seen, learners are advised to use geniş zaman for actions that are habitual or repeated, such as 'Every day I brush my teeth.' Why is 'öğreniyorum' better then 'öğrenirim' in this case?


This post might of interest to you.


----------



## FlyingBird

http://www.turkishlanguage.co.uk/presten.htm

http://www.turkishlanguage.co.uk/aoristpos.htm

Enjoy


----------



## Rallino

FlyingBird said:


> Her gün yeni bir şey öğreniyorum.
> 
> Her gün yeni bir şey öğrenirim.
> 
> http://www.turkishlanguage.co.uk/presten.htm
> 
> http://www.turkishlanguage.co.uk/aoristpos.htm
> 
> Enjoy



I have this vague impression that you don't trust the native speakers, FlyingBird.

_Her gün yeni bir şey öğreniyorum_ and _Her gün yeni bir şey öğrenirim_ are both *grammatically* correct if that's what you're saying. However, they cannot be used interchangeably.

_Her gün yeni bir şey öğreniyorum._ means currently, every passing day I'm learning new things.

The aorist is only usable in a context like:_ Eğer kursa gidersem, her gün yeni bir şey öğrenirim_. which would mean: _if I do a course, I'll learn new things every day_.


----------



## burada

Thanks, Rallino - that's cleared up a lot for me. Of course I trust native speakers over learning materials; I would say, though, that the main reason this is the 'number one mistake' made by learners is that the aorist is explained this way in all the textbooks, as far as I can tell. Perhaps you should write your own to correct the record?


----------



## Muttaki

burada said:


> In every single Turkish textbook I've ever seen, learners are advised to use geniş zaman for actions that are habitual or repeated, such as 'Every day I brush my teeth.' Why is 'öğreniyorum' better then 'öğrenirim' in this case?



It is not the case here that you are telling something habitual or repeated. If you want to say that everyday you learn something new in Turkish, you should just say it as if you are making a progress on something. Rather than something repeated like brushing teeth, "Her gün yeni bir şey öğreniyorum" is to say you are experiencing something continually. It is not a routine like brushing teeth. If you brush your teeth everday, since it is a routine you can say for instance you will do it again tomorrow. But you wouldn't say certainly that you will learn something new tomorrow too. Perhaps because you don't know what it will be since it is the case of learning. That's how Turkish language sort of directs you to think of it may be. That is my guess.


----------



## burada

Muttaki said:


> It is not the case here that you are telling something habitual or repeated. If you want to say that everyday you learn something new in Turkish, you should just say it as if you are making a progress on something. Rather than something repeated like brushing teeth, "Her gün yeni bir şey öğreniyorum" is to say you are experiencing something continually. It is not a routine like brushing teeth. If you brush your teeth everday, since it is a routine you can say for instance you will do it again tomorrow. But you wouldn't say certainly that you will learn something new tomorrow too. Perhaps because you don't know what it will be since it is the case of learning. That's how Turkish language sort of directs you to think of it may be. That is my guess.



I really hadn't thought of it like that. Thanks!


----------



## FlyingBird

Rallino said:


> I have this vague impression that you don't trust the native speakers, FlyingBird.
> 
> _Her gün yeni bir şey öğreniyorum_ and _Her gün yeni bir şey öğrenirim_ are both *grammatically* correct if that's what you're saying. However, they cannot be used interchangeably.
> 
> _Her gün yeni bir şey öğreniyorum._ means currently, every passing day I'm learning new things.
> 
> The aorist is only usable in a context like:_ Eğer kursa gidersem, her gün yeni bir şey öğrenirim_. which would mean: _if I do a course, I'll learn new things every day_.


Tamam teşekkürler. 

But then can you please explain in following sentence why it is 'bağlar' and not 'bağlıyor'?

*Boyun kafayı vücuda bağlar.
*
this sentence is taken from dictionary


----------



## Reverence

"Her gün yeni bir şey öğreniyorum" conveys an emotion, be it surprise, joy or frustration. "Her gün yeni bir şey öğrenirim", however, only states a fact. There's no stressing on how you feel about said fact or whether it even has any consequence at all when you use present tense here. You learn something new everyday, period.


----------



## Rallino

> But then can you please explain in following sentence why it is 'bağlar' and not 'bağlıyor'?
> 
> *Boyun kafayı vücuda bağlar.
> *
> this sentence is taken from dictionary



Bits of encyclopaedical information are usually written using the aorist or -dir.
_Ay, Dünya'nın etrafında döner.
Baykuşlar gece avlanır.
Uranyum, alfa ışınımı yapar.
Saatler sonbaharda geriye alınır.

_But when speaking, it is perfectly fine to also say:_ Ay, Dünya'nın etrafında dönüyor, bilmiyor muydun?_ etc.


----------

